# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hỏi cách đấu cảm biến tiệm cận vào board ncstudio V5 ?

## cu_phong

Chào các anh, em là newbie - tình hình là em có mấy con cảm biến tiệm cận omron 24V, muốn đấu vào board ncstudio v5 - em đấu trực tiếp đầu ra của cảm biến vào board v5 thì có được không, em đang dùng nguồn 24v cho cảm biến.
Mong các anh giúp đỡ !

----------


## Dainamcnc

không đấu trực tiếp được nha bạn phải qua relay 24V đóng mở tiếp điểm trung gian.

----------


## suu_tam

Một cái nguồn 24V (Nếu có rồi thì thôi) để cấp điện cho cảm biến và relay.
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-2530-ngu...ong-24v1a.html

Mua một cái module 4 relay 24 sẵn luôn.
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-5576-mod...-kenh-24v.html

3 kênh dùng cho 3 trục XYZ, và 1 kênh cho đóng mạch máy bơm nước.

(Tý em về bổ xung nội dung).

----------


## cu_phong

Cảm ơn các anh ạ, em dùng out 24v kich opto PC817 xuống 5V được rồi ạ, chạy thử xem thế nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## suu_tam

Tiện cho em hỏi ngu ngu tý cái con PC817 em tưởng là con cách ly điện áp vào 5V chứ có phải điện vào 24v ra 5v đâu.
Tại vì cái card của em nó output 5v và em muốn đóng mạch nên dùng con đó để đóng.
Em tưởng từ 24V về 5v phải dùng con tran C828 chứ.

----------


## quocquan

> không đấu trực tiếp được nha bạn phải qua relay 24V đóng mở tiếp điểm trung gian.


bạn cho mình hỏi nếu câu qua relay vậy mình có 3 cảm biến phải câu qua 3 relay?thank

----------

